# BS Brekky Griddle Break-in



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2020)

This morning it was time to fire up the new Blackstone 22" griddle after getting it seasoned yesterday. I must have done a decent job seasoning, nothing stuck. The menu was 5 strips of fatty store ought bacon, 4 eggs SSU, a potato pancake made from some leftover taters-sour cream-butter that was in the fridge, and a flour tortilla. I had everything pretty much ready to go when I fired up the griddle and turned the heat control dials down to about the center for medium. Lesson learned there, griddle started smoking, Greenpro said 540º, so I turned the knobs down as low as they'd go, waited a couple of minutes and then threw on the bacon. Boy howdy does thing ever cook fast, there was no time to be doing any shutter-bugging, gotta pay attention! Once I flipped the bacon over I put on the tater pancake in the bacon grease, a minute later the bacon came off and the eggs went on with a pot lid over them. I thought everything worked out OK!






It was nice to be eating on the patio and I learned a few things about cooking on the flat top. It cooks so hot even as low as it'll go that in the future I may try cooking with just one burner to save the other side for food to stay warm on without continuing to cook. Tho it cooks real hot, nothing burned, I like that! It was easy enough scraping the grease out to the rear drain, clean-up was a piece of cake.






All in all it was a successful first run, breakfast was delicious, I learned a little bit, and didn't burn myself! I'm thinking next up might be a Philly cheesesteak, give that one-burner-on-one-off theory a test drive. Thanks for lookin' in! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice . That looks great . They are so much fun to cook on , and adds something to the food .  I will turn both sets of burners on to heat up , hit it with some water to steam it off . Then depending on how much I'm cooking , I'll shut one side down . Works fine .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks Rich, turning them both on and then one off is a great idea! I'm figuring the side that's turned off will still be hot enough to toast up a bun or roll a bit. I just got my pack of three plastic squeeze bottles delivered from Walmart, figuring one each for veg oil, EVOO, and water. They* are* fun to cook on, I found myself using the 6" taping blade a little more than the spatula, that could reverse with the cheesesteak sanny. Thanks for the Like Rich, I do appreciate it . RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2020)

Breakfast of Champions right there Ray !I

Between these Griddles, SV units, Air fryers,  poor smokers are taking a backseat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh Boy!!
My Kinda Breakfast !!
Making me hungry, and I just ate!!
Nice Job, Ray!!
Like.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks awesome. There have been a lot of good griddle threads lately. Looks like I’ll have to wheel mine out soon.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks like the perfect Breakfast, Ray!  Glad you're loving that Blackstone.  Enjoy, thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Breakfast of Champions right there Ray !I Between these Griddles, SV units, Air fryers,  poor smokers are taking a backseat.




No kidding WR, I'm trying to keep $4K worth of other smokers in the loop and someone is looking at me like why the hell did we pay for these. WTH, at least one of the other ones will smoke sausage! Thanks for the Like I do appreciate it. RAY 





Bearcarver said:


> Oh Boy!! My Kinda Breakfast !! Making me hungry, and I just ate!! Nice Job, Ray!! Like.



Thank you John, as much as I love taters with brekky I don't often have them, usually just another pan with more to do and clean up. Looking back the flat top made things fast and easy with a lot less tidy afterwards, and it seems to add flavor somehow. Thanks for the Like Bear, very much appreciated. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> ,Looks awesome. There have been a lot of good griddle threads lately. Looks like I’ll have to wheel mine out soon.



Break it out and fire it up, there's nothing to lose. I'm kind of down with 

 Inscrutable
's earlier post, we might need a griddle section. Thank you for the Like 

 jcam222
, much appreciated. RAY




MJB05615 said:


> Looks like the perfect Breakfast, Ray!  Glad you're loving that Blackstone.  Enjoy, thanks for sharing. Mike



Thank you Mike! I don't always spoil myself with taters for brekky, but I've got a feeling I'll be doing it a bit more often now. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker
, 

 6GRILLZNTN
 , 

 kruizer
, 

 Central PA Cowboy
, 

 mike243
, 

 Johnny Ray
, 

 jaxgatorz
, 

 Smokin' in AZ
, 

 mike243
, I'd like to thank y'all for the Likes. As you well may feel, there just something about them that makes you feel a little better about life and doing what we do. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Jun 14, 2020)

Great looking breakfast! The grill works like a charm.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks really good Ray.  Looks like everything is done to perfection. Mine is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow but I see where they tried to deliver it to my work address yesterday.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 14, 2020)

Sure does look good Ray


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Great looking breakfast! The grill works like a charm.



I can see getting a ton of use out of this thing Steve, thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY




GATOR240 said:


> Looks really good Ray.  Looks like everything is done to perfection. Mine is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow but I see where they tried to deliver it to my work address yesterday.



Do yourself a favor and get the hose for the 20lb propane Denny. The one pound bottles don't last very long and seem to have gotten more pricey than I remembered then being. Thank you for the Like Denny, I appreciate it. RAY




smokerjim said:


> Sure does look good Ray



It sure cuts down on messing up the kitchen Jim, my wife is liking that. Turning on the stove or oven here in the summertime when it's 108º is something we try to avoid, this will make life much easier. Thank you for the Like, Jim, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 14, 2020)

Great looking breakfast Ray ... 

You’re all still killing me ... made corned beef hash with nested dippy eggs yesterday, and this baby would have been SO much better/easier than the stovetop.
Son-in-law and daughter absolutely love theirs ... don’t even have another grill.

Missed out on the markdown to $99 at Sams. Most models flying off shelves in most stores and out of stock.
Resistance does indeed appear futile. Only a matter of time.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Rich, turning them both on and then one off is a great idea!


Is there any gas flow adjustment (like a gas range)?


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Do yourself a favor and get the hose for the 20lb propane Denny.


I have a propane line run to my deck ... do their hose(s) now connect with a typical flare or compression fitting?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 14, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Great looking breakfast Ray … You’re all still killing me ... made corned beef hash with nested dippy eggs yesterday, and this baby would have been SO much better/easier than the stovetop. Son-in-law and daughter absolutely love theirs ... don’t even have another grill. Missed out on the markdown to $99 at Sams. Most models flying off shelves in most stores and out of stock. Resistance does indeed appear futile. Only a matter of time.




Yes, it is just a matter of time, so avoid the rush and just get one , they're great! 




Inscrutable said:


> I have a propane line run to my deck ... do their hose(s) now connect with a typical flare or compression fitting?



The hose I ordered fits a 20lb tank (regulated) on one end and their bastard stove fitting on the other. Some nice marketing genius  thought that they could make a ton of dough by not raising the price to include the hose, and then stabbing folks when they found that the $6-$7 cannisters didn't last very long. Hope all this helps, I don't type fast for a old carpenter, get one! RAY


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 15, 2020)

Hmmm ... it’s that ‘bastard stove fitting’ that might be a problem. Gas Stove fittings are almost always some standard size of MIP , so a FIP connector, and stay with IP or adapt to flare fittings to run gas line.  Will have to investigate actual nipple size/type/thread. Not end of world to have to run off a 20lb tank I guess ... but if adaptable to standard, I’d get the portable 22“ as I also have a gas fitting on my RV that runs off the twin 30-lb’ers.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2020)

I believe it's 

 Winterrider
 who's got a hose that screws into where the one pound propane cannister goes, and then just screws the nut with the regulator that comes with the unit into the stove fitting. I'm looking forward to that hose arriving, they're fun to cook on and do a great job but at $6-$7 a pop those propane cannisters just don't seem to last very long. Sure do make a mighty fine Philly cheesesteak sanny! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 15, 2020)

That cheesesteak looks perfect Ray!  Perfectly paired with that Rolling Rock.

Mike


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 15, 2020)

A couple of damn fine looking meals there Ray. Excellent job. In a couple of my posts I did mention that they cook fast, and I always use the lowest temp setting. No question they are a blast to cook on ans so easy to use. I love standing on the patio looking out over the pool and into the canyon below while cooking, then sitting down at the table outside and eating my meal. Since getting the griddle almost everything we've eaten has been cooked on it and some of those were pretty nice meals. I've fired up the grill a couple times, the smoker a couple times, and the Santa Maria once but that's about it, the rest has been cooked on the flat top.

One thing seems weird though. The 1# propane tanks here are WAY less than what you're paying for them. Tracy got the last batch of them and I believe it was about $10 for a 4-pack of them. I have 3 propane drops hard piped on the patio for various cookers but all are in use. I'd like to think about the 20# tanks and connections but I just hate those things. Did them for years and can't stand the thought of going back to them....but I thought 3 gas drops on the patio would be plenty. WRONG!! Oh well, I still love that griddle!

Big LIKE my friend!!
Robert


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey Robert ... since you’ve done piped drops like I am, perhaps you know what that connection Is on the Blackstone (For using gas pipe fittings)?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 15, 2020)

Hell yeah Ray. The breakfast and cheesesteak look awesome! I just did cheesesteaks on mine this past Saturday. The thing is a breakfast cooking machine too. Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> A couple of damn fine looking meals there Ray. Excellent job. In a couple of my posts I did mention that they cook fast, and I always use the lowest temp setting. No question they are a blast to cook on ans so easy to use. I love standing on the patio looking out over the pool and into the canyon below while cooking, then sitting down at the table outside and eating my meal. Since getting the griddle almost everything we've eaten has been cooked on it and some of those were pretty nice meals. I've fired up the grill a couple times, the smoker a couple times, and the Santa Maria once but that's about it, the rest has been cooked on the flat top. One thing seems weird though. The 1# propane tanks here are WAY less than what you're paying for them. Tracy got the last batch of them and I believe it was about $10 for a 4-pack of them. I have 3 propane drops hard piped on the patio for various cookers but all are in use. I'd like to think about the 20# tanks and connections but I just hate those things. Did them for years and can't stand the thought of going back to them....but I thought 3 gas drops on the patio would be plenty. WRONG!! Oh well, I still love that griddle! Big LIKE my friend!! Robert



Well thank you Robert, I've been having a blast cooking on this thing, and darned pleased with the results. I've got a bunch of the one pounders in my Lance camper and I don't think I paid that much for them, but picking up just one at the grocery store is no deal. Once I get the hose I can slide the griddle over to the edge of the counter and have room for a board to set stuff on. 

 chopsaw
 gave me the idea of turning both burners on and then shutting one off to keep food hot without overcooking, that works great. Just like you I found that as low as it'll go works fine for me. Probably do a bacon cheeseburger later on today. Thanks for the Like amigo, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 15, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Hey Robert ... since you’ve done piped drops like I am, perhaps you know what that connection Is on the Blackstone (For using gas pipe fittings)?



I've not hooked up the Blackstone so really can't answer. I have no idea what their connection size is or how they say to connect it. For all the rest it was just brass plumbing fittings for 1/2" standard gas pipe with the appropriate size adapter on the other end of the fitting. Where connected to the gas pipe you must use a sealant because they are not compression fittings. All the other connections were compression so nothing needed to seal the joints. I'd always take what I was trying to connect to the Ace Hardware to ensure I got the correct adapter but that's it. Nothing difficult or convoluted. No specialty store required, everything has been gotten from the Ace just down the street from our house. We have a huge propane tank buried in the front flower beds so the gas is regulated at the house, hence no regulators required if connected to the house supply, just a straight gas hose.

Robert


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah Robert, same here ... just the talk about Blackstones seemingly proprietary connector/hose spooking me.  Guess I need to go SEE one for myself.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm sure it isn't a big deal hooking it up to a bulk storage tank.
Since the bulk tank for your house is already going through a regulator. You'll need to remove the one at the grill. Then match up the fittings from there to a shut off.








						Connect A Gas Grill To House Propane Supply
					

Connecting a gas grill to a house propane supply line is the perfect solution to empty propane bottles. permanently hook up your grill and always be ready to grill.




					www.homeconstructionimprovement.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah Ray. The breakfast and cheesesteak look awesome! I just did cheesesteaks on mine this past Saturday. The thing is a breakfast cooking machine too. Glad you are enjoying it!



Thanks John, I'm lovin' this thing! How you cook a Philly cheesesteak without a flat top is beyond me, which is why as much as I like them I didn't make them until now. Between the BS and the BBQ smokers we haven't had to turn on the oven or stove since it arrived, make a lot of difference when it's 110º outside every day. Thank you for the Like John, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 15, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> (For using gas pipe fittings)?


NPT  National Pipe Thread . 
You'll have to verify what you're working with on the propane end . You can buy the adapter to change over to NPT . 

As far as removing regulators , make sure the system pressure running the house works with the grill before you remove it at the grill . Not 100 % sure about this , but research line pressure , working pressure for propane .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Yeah Robert, same here ... just the talk about Blackstones seemingly proprietary connector/hose spooking me.  Guess I need to go SEE one for myself.




This is the link to the BS hose that I put in Steve's seasoning thread: 









						Propane Adapter Hose with Regulator * EXCLUSIVE to Blackstone*
					

Adapts 1 Pound Propane Griddles to Bulk (20 pound) Propane Tanks Extends 3 Feet Use with the Blackstone 17" & 22" Tabletop Griddles and the Griddle & Charcoal Grill Combo




					blackstoneproducts.com
				




As you can see it states "exclusive to BS". Once you've got the hose from BS that will attach to the unit you could most likely find a fitting / adapter for the other end that'd be the same size as a 20 lb propane tank, and you'd have a regulator! Click on the link and hover over the picture of the hose, it'll give you a fair blowup of the bastard fitting. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Jun 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> NPT  National Pipe Thread .
> You'll have to verify what you're working with on the propane end . You can buy the adapter to change over to NPT .
> 
> As far as removing regulators , make sure the system pressure running the house works with the grill before you remove it at the grill . Not 100 % sure about this , but research line pressure , working pressure for propane .



Yes, always double check. But most states use the same pressure on bulk regulators to reduce chances of problems. You can convert to  black iron. Or depending on the run. Use flex line. If you are going to bury the line. Then you need to check local codes for proper burial guidelines for your area.


----------



## tander28 (Jun 15, 2020)

Another new toy to add to my wishlist--thanks a lot!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 15, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Another new toy to add to my wishlist--thanks a lot!


We are a nasty crew. Aren't we?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Another new toy to add to my wishlist--thanks a lot!



Come on, you* KNOW* you want one! RAY


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 15, 2020)

This site should have parental controls activated and Come with an MPAA rating!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 15, 2020)

"You get a griddle, and you get a griddle, Everyone gets a griddle!"


----------



## xray (Jun 17, 2020)

Great looking breakfast and cheesesteaks Ray!! They look awesome. I’m loving my griddle too. I had a response all typed out but things came up and life got in the way. Sorry I’m late to the party.

I’m also looking at getting a converter to attach my 22” to a 20lb propane tank. The 1lbers run out way too fast. And they’re about $16 for a 4 pack. The ace hardware down the street does 20lb refills for $9.

I wanted to ask which hose did you get? The one Blackstone sells seems to be sold out everywhere and it’s $50 on Amazon. Seems a bit steep. It’s this one.






But I was thinking of buying a bulk adapter hose and using the supplied regulator like this. I’m thinking of going this route because the hose is only a few dollars.











I’ll soap test the fittings to be safe but I don’t see an issue with this.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 17, 2020)

xray said:


> Great looking breakfast and cheesesteaks Ray!! They look awesome. I’m loving my griddle too. I had a response all typed out but things came up and life got in the way. Sorry I’m late to the party.
> 
> I’m also looking at getting a converter to attach my 22” to a 20lb propane tank. The 1lbers run out way too fast. And they’re about $16 for a 4 pack. The ace hardware down the street does 20lb refills for $9.
> 
> ...


Saw what looks exactly like both of those in Lowe’s today ... $25 and $30 respectively. Char-broil branded.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 17, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Saw what looks exactly like both of those in Lowe’s today ... $25 and $30 respectively. Char-broil branded.




Well for $30 mine arrived from BS today. Hooked right up and I made some burgers, and they're darned good. What's done is done and I don't much have to worry about anything, it's all made to fit. What can I say, do whatever makes you feel comfortable and confident. RAY


----------



## mike243 (Jun 18, 2020)

Been using 1 of the hoses that are made to screw on where the 1lbs tanks go for 10-15 year, they fit anything that takes the small tanks, lanterns heaters ect . bulk propane is a lot cheaper and less hassle


----------



## xray (Jun 18, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Been using 1 of the hoses that are made to screw on where the 1lbs tanks go for 10-15 year, they fit anything that takes the small tanks, lanterns heaters ect . bulk propane is a lot cheaper and less hassle




There’s one at my local Lowes. It’s the char-broil brand that a poster mentioned above. In stock for $19. I’m gonna grab that because it’s much easier with bulk propane, especially when I have 3 tanks. Thanks.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2020)

The more I'm looking into this. The more I'm thinking about getting the hose attachment.


----------

